# I propose we rename this forum ILIonics!



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree, disagree?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

My Te PoLR disagrees.
Now IxIonics on the other hand....:kitteh:


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

More like Supervisionics.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Antisocialics...?:kitteh:


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Seems like a legit idea, though I also liked the Supervisionics idea lol


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

* *


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I vote for a more inclusive hollistic understanding of the theory.

Gammarulesallotherquadrassuck...ionics.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Nah, sounds lame.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the IxI idea. :3


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kink said:


> Nah, sounds lame.


Y u no liek beneficiary?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Y u no liek beneficiary?


Your Si is clearly a deal-breaker. Need more Si egos to take care of that HA fix!


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

you're all a bunch of peefaces


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Just secede instead of attempting a coup.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Fuck, I'm typing as an ESE because I'm hipster like that.



tangosthenes said:


> you're all a bunch of peefaces


*starts a fight*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Just secede instead of attempting a coup.


But Se...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It would make being ILIs the norm and since people have an unusual attraction to being unusual they will stop typing themselves as ILIs and the forum name will be invalidated.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It would make being ILIs the norm and since people have an unusual attraction to being unusual they will stop typing themselves as ILIs and the forum name will be invalidated.


nnoooopppeeee. you seen the mbti INTJs doing this? No. They keep globbing on.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Nooo please ! You won't dominate this forum INTJs !


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

westlose said:


> Nooo please ! You won't dominate this forum INTJs !


Don't you know it's already too late? 

[insert random evil cackle]


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

This is the kind of thread that happens when an ILI gets drunk. 

WE CANNOT LET THEM GROUP TOGETHER. :kitteh:

Think of the children! Won't somebody _please _think of the children!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> This is the kind of thread that happens when an ILI gets drunk.
> 
> WE CANNOT LET THEM GROUP TOGETHER. :kitteh:
> 
> Think of the children! Won't somebody _please _think of the children!


I can assure you that I was perfectly sane and in my senses during the creation of this thread.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> I can assure you that I was perfectly sane and in my senses during the creation of this thread.


Aw, c'mon. You were drunk.

ILIs don't make goofy threads when they're sober. roud:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Entropic said:


> I can assure you that I was perfectly sane and in my senses during the creation of this thread.


Listen, you're shooting yourself in the foot here. Are you trying to tell us your thoughts are nonsensical and silly even when you experience yourself as "sane" and "in your senses"? That's kinda sad. You'd be better off just agreeing with her to save your face.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Listen, you're shooting yourself in the foot here. Are you trying to tell us your thoughts are nonsensical and silly even when you experience yourself as "sane" and "in your senses"? That's kinda sad. You'd be better off just agreeing with her to save your face.


But I wouldn't be insane if I really claimed I was insane, would I? What kind of insane person would admit being insane?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Entropic said:


> But I wouldn't be insane if I really claimed I was insane, would I? What kind of insane person would admit being insane?


Successfully confused me -.-


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> But I wouldn't be insane if I really claimed I was insane, would I? What kind of insane person would admit being insane?


Plenty!

The only ones who don't are in popular media, like anime, films, and video games. You should know that. Insane people know things like that.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Plenty!
> 
> The only ones who don't are in popular media, like anime, films, and video games. You should know that. Insane people know things like that.


Are you implying I'm a fictive character?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Are you implying I'm a fictive character?


Are you _not _implying that I _am _implying that you're a fictive character?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

ITT: Threats of faces being cut off.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> This is the kind of thread that happens when an ILI gets drunk.
> 
> WE CANNOT LET THEM GROUP TOGETHER. :kitteh:
> 
> Think of the children! Won't somebody _please _think of the children!



Without LIIs there would be no socionics theory to begin with.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Without LIIs there would be no socionics theory to begin with.


I said ILI. Not LIIs. LIIs are obviously the backbone of the universe.roud:


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I said ILI. Not LIIs. LIIs are obviously the backbone of the universe.roud:


I'm a little too lanky and clumsy for that.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I'm a little too lanky and clumsy for that.


The universe has a lanky and clumsy backbone. What'cha gonna do? :kitteh:


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

I propose the name SEEionics :mellow:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> I propose the name SEEionics :mellow:


Thanks, I always somehow knew I was the reigning deity of this forum.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Thanks, I always somehow knew I was the reigning deity of this forum.


Amaterasu, Shinto Goddess of the Sun and Universe, a significant part of the Japanese myth cycle... _And _in the modern day era, Goddess of the Socionics sub-forum! 

All Hail! For she will 'slay the unworthy'. :shocked:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Amaterasu, Shinto Goddess of the Sun and Universe, a significant part of the Japanese myth cycle... _And _in the modern day era, Goddess of the Socionics sub-forum!
> 
> All Hail! For she will 'slay the unworthy'. :shocked:


Indeed, the true purpose of me picking that name has been revealed. The signature is but a taste


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

The wonderful contribution to mankind that is trollonics.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

That would make me somewhat ill at ease. But I'm an LII, so that's just the status quo.

I'll go take my vague discomfort elsewhere, then :L


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

The_Wanderer said:


> All of a sudden I disagree; but maybe it's the objective fact that Ni is the cause of everything that is evil and depraved in the world, and that Te is the only saving grace of ILIs everywhere.


That's probably it.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

That's _certainly_​ it.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Ni is evil and depraved? Who says?

I always thought Fi was evil and depraved. roud:


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I bring forward Hitler as evidence.

...it took seven pages to hit Godwin's Law. :laughing:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Well, actually, Godwin's law isn't in effect yet.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

:frustrating: Ni = Genocide = Evil. Ni = Nazis. Ni in fact _is National Socialism_​.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

And _now_ we've hit Godwin's Law.

Nice going.

Actually, I didn't see you mention Hitler earlier. Weird.


----------

